# 2nd Amendment question



## billygoat1

in massachusetts you can have the black powder or muzzleloader as long as you do not have the primer you need a FID card for that.


----------



## Curve1

I believe that it is really EASY to be accused of domestic violence these days. If a person commits a violent crime, that's one thing....but, if you're a male, you can easily lose your rights due to domestic violence charges....even if you didn't commit a crime.
In some states, just about everything is illegal. California and Mass, continually violate Constitutional rights when it comes to the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## WillAdams

You need to discuss this with a lawyer.

The best thing to do would be to see about expungement of the felony conviction from your record.

William


----------



## Curve1

I am strictly against domestic violence, but, the truth is it is very easy for a male to be accused and convicted without really having commited an act of violence.
Sort of like folks getting their children taken away because they spank their kids. There's a difference in spanking and abuse....problem is our justice system has lost all commom sense judgement.


----------



## Idahodawg

WillAdams said:


> You need to discuss this with a lawyer.
> 
> The best thing to do would be to see about expungement of the felony conviction from your record.
> 
> William


Read again, it wasn't a felony. Thanks to Frank Lautenberg and the NRA, a misdemeanor domestic violence conviction now prohibits you from purchasing a gun. OP, check with an attorney familiar with your state laws about having your record expunged, if possible.


----------



## WillAdams

Thanks for the correction Idahodawg. 

My apologies for misreading the quotes.


----------



## Curve1

But, we do have murders and rapist being let back out on the street by these liberal judges and supported by politicians.
They dont have a clue about real comon sense justice and legislation.
I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## wolfkiller

sounds like the female of the species is what got you thar fella, never mind the liberals. people say we should inforce the gun laws we already have, this is just a case of that being done..abide by the law and you will never have a problem.


----------



## wolfkiller

Curve1 said:


> But, we do have murders and rapist being let back out on the street by these liberal judges and supported by politicians.
> They dont have a clue about real comon sense justice and legislation.
> I hope you get it straightened out.


yea a real conservative would never let murderers and rapist's back out on the street...

http://old.news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_pl1004
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/470877/huckabee_secured_release_for_rapist.html?cat=17


----------



## wolfkiller

just figured i would check in to shake up yer little conservative worlds, hee, hee....


----------



## AK_Guy

If I go and buy a black powder rifle, there is no background check done. I believe that this is federal not state. I don't know if it's legal for you to own it or not but you will be able to buy it.


----------



## threetoe

wolfkiller said:


> sounds like the female of the species is what got you thar fella, never mind the liberals. people say we should inforce the gun laws we already have, this is just a case of that being done..abide by the law and you will never have a problem.


Are you really that ignorant or just a kid, but I repeat myself.

Here's an education for all you Democrat mommas boys.


In our messed up country there are three things a man is guilty of before being proven innocent. And then he is guilty after being proven innocent.
1) child molestation
2) sexual harassment
3) domestic violence.


As far as D/V I'll educate you all.

First off we all know that women never lie. (exhibit A)

The courts have created "zero tolerance" laws (read zero intelligence) Where a police officer has no discretion and can only arrest. (feminism and 40 years of liberal social engineering at work)

If your wife/GF swears you hit her, a responding officer has no choice but to hook you up and charge you for D/V . There needs to be no bruises, damage or witnesses. It's her word. (refer to exhibit A)

You get arrested.. PERIOD.

Then your life spins into hell.
You get to wear Orange.
You go to jail.

If you take a Public Defender you're toast! Why do you think that poor blacks hate the system? It's because it's rigged to favor the wealthy who can afford REAL lawyers.
Thank GOD I saved money!!

Even if you are acquitted or plea to a lesser charge you still have the arrest record showing D/V.

And if you think it can't happen to you because you "...abide by the law and you will never have a problem", this hell can smack you without you knowing it or laying a hand on her.

Remember that all she needs to do to ruin your life is SWEAR you hit her by going to the courthouse and filing a complaint.

You'd come home just happy as a lark. She'd kiss you like Judas. While you are at work and she's watching Oprah she'll go through your mail and pull the paperwork directing you to court.
When the court date comes for you to appear, you'll be working, she'll be at the court and you would be the recipient and proud owner of a Bench warrant.

It happened to me. I know of at least 3 others too.

It cost me my entire savings to get rid of Satan's Bride and defend my good name. 

I got it expunged and now 11 years later am attempting to get it sealed.

My cost? $40,000.00

I had no record, not even a traffic one so don't give us your platitudes about ...."abide by the law and you will never have a problem."

I did and was knocked over like a bowling pin.

Isn't it about time we take our country back from the Leftists and Feminists and reintroduce sanity and respect?


----------



## Learn2turn

I was a young and dumb kid and had a very small diver's knife in a fanny pack while I was skateboarding. Cops got hold of me for a skateboarding complaint from a shopowner in the shopping plaza and searched me, I did not think I had anything to hide or wrong... OOPS!
It too was a misdemeanor but carries the specified possible term for imprisonment that the NICS system will deny you for.
So, I am screwed too, for life!


In Calvert County you WILL be found guilty, so I was.
In MD you WILL NOT get expunged!!!!!


----------



## Curve1

threetoe is right on the money! Most of us would agree that those that are REALLY child molestors, rapist, ect. should be behind bars.
But, with leftist Socialism taking over our justice system, you are guilty until proven innocent, especially if you're a male.
Our justice system has lost all common sense, but if you have enough money for a BIG TIME lawyer, you can get off or get a light sentence and be guilty to boot.
Liberalism, Socialism...Marxism always undermines real justice. Whether you're wealthy or not, you should get the same treatment in the courts. Most lawyers today [not all] are nothing more than extortionist with a license. The Constitution is rapidly becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## dawg11

wolfkiller said:


> sounds like the female of the species is what got you thar fella, never mind the liberals. people say we should inforce the gun laws we already have, this is just a case of that being done..abide by the law and you will never have a problem.


Where exactly in the constitution does it say you have to behave to exercise ANY of your rights ????????? Not an advocate for lawlessness but , if you stand by and let the government trample someones rights because you don't like them , it's only a matter of time before the government tramples yours to .


----------

